# It has been a long road to recovery.....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 18, 2017)

We have been gaining strength back every day, it seems to take forever, but we have been spending some time in the shop. This one has been in the works for 3 months. But we got her done today. I call it my Diamondback Series, it is meaty and mean! made it from 5160 austinzed it to the anti magnetic stage and then heat tempered 450 degrees for 4 - 1/2 hours. It is 1/4" thick with Arizona Desert Ironwood handles and 1/8" brass pins and the bolsters are made from the same stock as the knife, so are the pommels with 3/16" pins. She measures out at 12" long with a 5 - 1/4" blade. Now to gain enough strength to stay in the shop and finish up on some orders for Ed turner....oh, gonna make the sheath this week too. Thanks for looking Pappy

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2017)

MEAT,!!!

pappy, thats good looking one!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Good to see you back up and at it Jack, was just thinking yesterday that you'd been MIA for awhile. And, maybe we needed to check on you!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Glad to here your moving better. Looks like that would be a great hunting knife good and stout.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 18, 2017)

Rock, we are doing as good as we can. I hate getting old...LOL mostly been walking out to the shop and looking at the mess...then walk back to the house and tell myself I'll clean it tomorrow...LOL

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2017)

That's a handsome knife!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 18, 2017)

One day at a time Jack! One day at a time!!

Getting better and getting old unfortunately. But, the getting old thing, beats the alternative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2017)

Pappy, glad you're getting better, that's a beautiful knife! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2017)

Great looking knife Pappy! Glad to see your feeling better. That knife addiction will will you back into the shop and in motion again  
Keep getting better!


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 19, 2017)

Great job on the knife, love the pile of antlers also.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2017)

Happy to hear you are on the mend and getting a little Shop time. Great looking knife! Is it for sale?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 19, 2017)

I will be selling it as soon as I get the sheath finished ty


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I will be selling it as soon as I get the sheath finished ty


Post it here! I might be interested in it


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 23, 2017)

Awesome creation . Stay on the road to recovery, we need your talent and inspiration on this site
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 23, 2017)

Manly! I love that knife! Chuck


----------

